# remote control your DSLR with your smartphone



## -zero- (Aug 4, 2011)

I think this is realy cool 

http://androidcommunity.com/dslr-controller-app-released-today-control-your-dslr-with-android-beta-20110804/

you can plug your phone on your camera and control it from the phone
I wonder if you can make time lapse movies using this?

I guess you could call that the most expensive remote cable release 

what do you guys think, it apparently only works with Canon


----------



## Haydn1971 (Aug 4, 2011)

...and the iOS version ????


----------



## -zero- (Aug 4, 2011)

Haydn1971 said:


> ...and the iOS version ????



This requires that your phone acts as a usb host, so probably never

the day that I see this on the iOS I will have long since retired (and I am not that old )


----------



## PXL_Pusher (Aug 4, 2011)

Haydn1971 said:


> ...and the iOS version ????



http://www.ononesoftware.com/products/dslr-camera-remote/ 

Oh and this is really interesting... 

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/light-meter-free/id410228606?mt=8

though I can't say I've tried either of these apps. (Reviews look promising on these)

also, keep in mind this is still your phone, so I can't imagine it working as precisely as say... a $200 light meter. But free? Sh*t, i'm on my way out the door to try it!



-zero- said:


> Haydn1971 said:
> 
> 
> > ...and the iOS version ????
> ...



Not so fast, my friend.


----------



## -zero- (Aug 5, 2011)

PXL_Pusher said:


> Not so fast, my friend.



very cool it certainly wont be buggy like the beta android app

but I think you still need to connect your camera to a computer, the android app does not need any computer which means you can take it wherever


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 5, 2011)

-zero- said:


> I think this is realy cool
> 
> http://androidcommunity.com/dslr-controller-app-released-today-control-your-dslr-with-android-beta-20110804/
> 
> ...



Neither the article nor the video state that it has an intervalvometer, unless that's what they mean by "Continuous capture." It would be nice, if it does have it!


----------



## -zero- (Aug 5, 2011)

this is from the description of the app on the marked:



> There are many features on the to-do list. Including for example video support, timelapse, scripting, and image review and transfer.



so no time lapse or video now but it's in their plans


----------



## dstppy (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, a iPod-to-remote cable would be a pretty slick accessory if it were done well. 

Hell, once iOS/OS X merge, the USB-control via app wouldn't be that far fetched.


----------



## akiskev (Aug 5, 2011)

-zero- said:


> I think this is realy cool
> 
> http://androidcommunity.com/dslr-controller-app-released-today-control-your-dslr-with-android-beta-20110804/
> 
> ...



Great news, thanks for sharing!!!


----------

